# Work/Employment Contract Period



## Dusty (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, was just wondering what the norm is with regard to employment contracts for expats moving to UAE. I've been offered 3 year rolling contract is this the norm? Termination clauses are heavily slanted towards the employer (I can terminate at my expense; they can terminate also at my expense! Also any thoughts/comments on employment law in UAE. Does it exist in the same or similar form as back in the UK or is that a silly question?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

As you have rightly said, the law in Dubai is heavily in favour of the employer. Even if you are on fixed term contract, both you and your employer can terminate the contract. I believe that the notice period is 3 months and whoever terminates the contract has to compensate the other party accordingly.

You can however negotiate with your employer to have an unlimited contract, whereby you would be able to terminate the contract subject to one month's notice and little or no financial penalty. Most employers offering unlimited contract will however stipulate that you repay your relocation cost on a pro-rata basis should you leave before a minimum period of time, typically 1 -2 years.

You can download a copy of the UAE Labour law, which will set out your rights as well as that of your employer. I worked in the UK for 6 years and to be honest, those days when you have so many rights and can job-hop at your leisure are gone once you move here. I've got a really good employer though so I'm not really concerned but if you are concerned about anything, please speak to your employer before you sign anything and make the move out here.

HTH


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Say one wanted to leave after 12 months of a 2 year contract. What compensation would commonly need to be paid to the employer?
Is there commonly a clause in employment contracts which allows for little/no compensation to the employer if you develop a serious illness and want/need to go home for medical reasons (in my case Australia)?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> Say one wanted to leave after 12 months of a 2 year contract. What compensation would commonly need to be paid to the employer?
> Is there commonly a clause in employment contracts which allows for little/no compensation to the employer if you develop a serious illness and want/need to go home for medical reasons (in my case Australia)?



You would have to pay the equivalent of about 3 months'salary. The exact number of days salary should actually be stated in your employment contract (or consult a copy of the UAE Labour law!).

I've never really seen such a clause about illnesses (do not have it in my contract) but you can still negotiate with your employer depending on your relationship with your boss. I know my boss released one of the girls in our office from her contract when she fell ill, with no penalty but he is a fair man and unfortunately, there are not that many people that are understanding these days. It might be worthwhile to speak to your boss; he is more likely to be understanding if it is an existing condition that he already knows about and effectively, the earlier you speak to your company, the easier it will be to reach an agreement.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

You have to be very careful about which employer you decide to work for. There really isn't much in the way of worker's rights here. If you end up with a bad employer and you want to change jobs here you would face a 6 month work ban.

As far as quitting and going home altogether i'm wondering if you could just up and leave without notice to escape any penalties.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks. I understand it much better.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess I read a clause stating no ban for docs and engineers


----------

